# THC in an E-Cigarette!



## LAPD420 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

I have had an Electronic Cigarette for about 2 months now, and have been looking for a way to utilize it with my MMJ. 
Tonight was my first attempt at extracting the THC with Propylene Glycol/Glycerin mix.
Since this was my first test of this, I took about a gram of Pineapple Kief and cooked it in about a 1/2 a ml of Propylene Glycol/Glycerin mix w/ Peach flavoring, for about 2 hours @ just around 200 degrees or less. Then I just let it cool, filtered the weed out, and bottled it up.
Has anyone ever tried this before? I am waiting til morning to sample it, since I have been smoking all day. But my hope is that I will be able to medicate in public, when I need to. And make the medicine last a bit longer as well. 
I'd love any interesting feedback on the subject from anyone who's tried this before.


----------



## buddha548 (Dec 7, 2010)

that would be great if it works keep us updated


----------



## webb107 (Dec 7, 2010)

that sounds cool man, hope it works


----------



## chronichitz420 (Dec 7, 2010)

+Rep for the idea let us know if it works cuz I got the Blu e-cigs and that would be great for using my medicine in public


----------



## 420God (Dec 7, 2010)

I've tried it with my wife's E-cig using an oil tincture I made and it worked.

Since the oil was very concentrated I was able to get a decent buzz.


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 7, 2010)

im not up on e cigerettes but shouldnt any kind a hash oil work?


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Sep 9, 2011)

Bumped for results?


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 11, 2011)

this does work. a few friends and i used an e-cigarette with vegetable glycerin tincture. its a harsh smoke so i still prefer to let it sit under my tongue before i drink it.


----------



## BustedParaphernalia (Sep 13, 2011)

Eh. I'd only be interested if it was smooth like a vape.


----------

